# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  GoPro Hero HD Tipps

## monster

hey,

hab sensationellerweise von meiner freundin obengenannte cam zum gb bekommen.
werd sie morgen mal testen und wollt nun mal fragen, welche einstellung ihr am besten findet, bzw. wo ihr sie montiert habt. 

ist eine 8gb sd ausreichend ?

thx

gernot

----------


## punkt

montage ist so ne sache, da musste echt an deinen rahmen und schauen wie das am besten geht, ohne das es wackelt. ansonsten denke ich, dass du dir die volle hd auflösung fast schenken kannst. sowas zu bearbeiten ist keine freude, außer man hat den top aktuellsten großrechner zuhause stehen.

----------


## Marvin Tille

Montage: an der eigenen Brust  :Wink:

----------


## monster

ok, dann muss ich mir diesen brustgurt noch besorgen, dabei war nur das zubehör zur helmmontage... 
danke für den tip zur auflösung, werds also mal mit der r4 einstellung testen. 
lg

----------


## xxFRESHxx

brustgurt kann man auch selber basteln. einen breiten gürtel, ein paar gurte von einem alten rucksack, etwas fantasie und geschick und schon hat man einen selbstbau brustgurt ohne, dass man ernsthaft geld in die hand nehmen muss.
helmmontage ist nochmal um ein vielfaches einfacher umzusetzen. z.B. so 

ich benutze auch den r4 aufnahmemodus schneide die aufnahme allerdings dann bei der bearbeitung auf 1280x720 zurecht.
breitbild videos machen irgendwie einfach mehr her aber durch die 960 linien des r4 modus hat man etwas mehr spielraum was den blickwinkel angeht. man kann bei der bearbeitung ja das bild dann oben und/oder unten abscheiden. je nachdem welchen ausschnitt man braucht.

----------


## janez

hät da auch gleich mal a frage....zahlt sich denn der relativ höhere preis der hd version im vergleich zur go pro ohne hd aus?
ich überleg mir eine zuzulegen.....aber is halt schon a ziemlicher unterschied.....
grüße

----------


## monster

> brustgurt kann man auch selber basteln. einen breiten gürtel, ein paar gurte von einem alten rucksack, etwas fantasie und geschick und schon hat man einen selbstbau brustgurt ohne, dass man ernsthaft geld in die hand nehmen muss.
> helmmontage ist nochmal um ein vielfaches einfacher umzusetzen. z.B. so 
> 
> ich benutze auch den r4 aufnahmemodus schneide die aufnahme allerdings dann bei der bearbeitung auf 1280x720 zurecht.
> breitbild videos machen irgendwie einfach mehr her aber durch die 960 linien des r4 modus hat man etwas mehr spielraum was den blickwinkel angeht. man kann bei der bearbeitung ja das bild dann oben und/oder unten abscheiden. je nachdem welchen ausschnitt man braucht.


danke für die umfangreiche info, auch allen anderen natürlich!

werd mal mit der helmmontage starten und mir falls nötig einen gurt basteln.

lg

gernot

----------


## georg

Nur mal ein allgemeiner Tip: Weiß nicht welch Aufnahmemodi die bietet aber nimm nur solche die ein Seitenverhältnis haben die im Film üblich sind, also 4:3 oder 16:9. Sonst mußt du das irgendwann mal mühsam beschneiden wenn du es doch in einem Film verwenden willst. Siehe de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20100618193956
Für Schnappschußvideos ist es egal.
Aber wie xxFRESHxx gemeint hat, gibt ein anderes Seitenverhätlnis auch Spielraum um unnötige Sachen wegzuschneiden. Ist halt Geschmackssache, je stärker der PC und je mehr Zeit man hat desto mehr kann man sich spielen.
Bearbeitung in FullHD ist wie erwähnt mühsam, aber die Qualität ist schon geil.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Auch der Speicherplatzverbrauch ist beachtlich. Durschnittlich 22MBit/sek heißt 165MB/min.  :Embarrassment:  Wenn du oft filmst, benötigst du bald neue Platten, einen eigenen Server usw.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cool: 
Ich würd daher mal bei HD also 1280x720 bleiben.
8GB sind für FullHD niedlich.  :Wink:  Nehmen wir FullHD (1080p/50) her mit 165MB/min dann gehen auf 8GB grad mal 45min. Reicht aus um mal biken zu gehen, aber sicher nicht für einen Urlaub nichtmal Kurzurlaub außer du filmst nur die absolut geilsten Szenen und löscht konsequent. 
8GB reichen aber sicher für 720p/50 also 1280x720 mal aus. Du kannst ja später erweitern. SDHC kann max 32GB, die Aufnahme bei der GoPro ist möglicherweise auf eine max. Filegröße von 2 oder 4 GB begrenzt (12 bzw 24min bei 22MBit/sek), aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber so lange Szenen zu filmen ist eh nicht toll. Besser ist mehrere kurze Szenen zu machen und die dann im PC aneinanderzufügen wenn es denn mal ein "Film"  sein muß.
Nur mal meine 2 Cents zu Film im Allgemeinen.
Ein sensationelles Geschenk, eine sensationelle Freundin. Es spricht der blanke Neid.

----------


## monster

> Nur mal ein allgemeiner Tip: Weiß nicht welch Aufnahmemodi die bietet aber nimm nur solche die ein Seitenverhältnis haben die im Film üblich sind, also 4:3 oder 16:9. Sonst mußt du das irgendwann mal mühsam beschneiden wenn du es doch in einem Film verwenden willst. Siehe de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20100618193956
> Für Schnappschußvideos ist es egal.
> Aber wie xxFRESHxx gemeint hat, gibt ein anderes Seitenverhätlnis auch Spielraum um unnötige Sachen wegzuschneiden. Ist halt Geschmackssache, je stärker der PC und je mehr Zeit man hat desto mehr kann man sich spielen.
> Bearbeitung in FullHD ist wie erwähnt mühsam, aber die Qualität ist schon geil.  Auch der Speicherplatzverbrauch ist beachtlich. Durschnittlich 22MBit/sek heißt 165MB/min.  Wenn du oft filmst, benötigst du bald neue Platten, einen eigenen Server usw.   
> Ich würd daher mal bei HD also 1280x720 bleiben.
> 8GB sind für FullHD niedlich.  Nehmen wir FullHD (1080p/50) her mit 165MB/min dann gehen auf 8GB grad mal 45min. Reicht aus um mal biken zu gehen, aber sicher nicht für einen Urlaub nichtmal Kurzurlaub außer du filmst nur die absolut geilsten Szenen und löscht konsequent. 
> 8GB reichen aber sicher für 720p/50 also 1280x720 mal aus. Du kannst ja später erweitern. SDHC kann max 32GB, die Aufnahme bei der GoPro ist möglicherweise auf eine max. Filegröße von 2 oder 4 GB begrenzt (12 bzw 24min bei 22MBit/sek), aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber so lange Szenen zu filmen ist eh nicht toll. Besser ist mehrere kurze Szenen zu machen und die dann im PC aneinanderzufügen wenn es denn mal ein "Film"  sein muß.
> Nur mal meine 2 Cents zu Film im Allgemeinen.
> Ein sensationelles Geschenk, eine sensationelle Freundin. Es spricht der blanke Neid.


stimmt, war auch sehr überrascht.....so teure geschenke gabs bei uns noch nie,
werd mich wohl auch revanchieren müssen :-)

auch dir vielen dank für die info.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

in 1280x960 (r4) passt etwa 2h auf die 8GB karte. reicht für den bikepark in der regel.

problem beim löschen direkt an der kamera ist, dass man nur die letzte datei oder alle löschen kann. und man kann es sich, mangels display, ja auch nicht anschauen obs was geworden ist. das heisst wenn man vor hat viel zu filmen sollte man ein notebook im auto haben. empfieht sich auch für die ersten einsätze um zwichendurch mal den bildausschnitt zu checken um evtl. die ausrichtung zu ändern. dazu tuts auch irgend ein gerät mit AV eingang und display.

maximale dateigröße (scheinbar 3,66GB / 00:43:16h. da wurde jedenfalls letztes mal gesplittet) hat die HD GoPro auch wieder. fällt aber in der praxis nicht auf, da automatisch "lückenlos" in eine neue datei geschrieben wird.

die benötigte rechenpower zum bearbeiten und selbst zum abspielen ist aber in der tat nicht zu unterschätzen. das hat mich auch überrascht.

----------


## monster

so habs am schöckl getestet......

und bin begeistert!!!!

hab r4 genommen, seitliche helmmontage und oben am helm ausprobiert( brustgurt muss ich mir erst basteln)

werd jetzt mit der seitlichen version weiterfilmen. finde den ausschnitt am besten da noch einiges vom vorderrad und den armen zu sehen ist und das bild recht ruhig und stabil bleibt. ausserdem blendet bei sonnenschein das helmvisier die kamera...

die auflösung und detailabbildung ist echt super, 8 gb speicherkarte reicht bei r4 ca. für 90 min.

werd bald mal was hochladen,

thx

g

----------


## monster

so nachdem jetzt fast alles klar war, hab ich doch noch eine frage: 
wie bzw. wo stellt ihr die vids online und welche finale konvertierung verwendet ihr? 
hab das gerade auf youtube getestet und das ergebnis hat mit dem original fast garnichts mehr zu tun  :Mr. Orange:  
lg
g

----------


## gilledelatourette

hab jetz auch mal herumprobiert.. is mitn notebook echt eine qual .. kenn mi überhaupt net mit videobearbeitungsprogrammen aus bzw. hab keins ausser dem windows movie maker .. wenn ichs am besagten player anschau, schauts ja garnet mal so schlecht aus.. aber sobald ich auf "filmveröffentlichung" drück speicherts den mist mit dem grünen balken unten ab..  abhilfe anyone?  mit was schneidet ihr ? oder hat irgendwer an torrent link zu nen nicht allzu großen programm bis max 5gb ? (per pm)  :Smile:  
aja.. so schaut der balken dann aus .. 

-->  www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAsGI0_Bon0

merci

----------


## Sethimus

> Nur mal ein allgemeiner Tip: Weiß nicht welch Aufnahmemodi die bietet aber nimm nur solche die ein Seitenverhältnis haben die im Film üblich sind, also 4:3 oder 16:9. Sonst mußt du das irgendwann mal mühsam beschneiden wenn du es doch in einem Film verwenden willst. Siehe de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20100618193956
> Für Schnappschußvideos ist es egal.
> Aber wie xxFRESHxx gemeint hat, gibt ein anderes Seitenverhätlnis auch Spielraum um unnötige Sachen wegzuschneiden. Ist halt Geschmackssache, je stärker der PC und je mehr Zeit man hat desto mehr kann man sich spielen.
> Bearbeitung in FullHD ist wie erwähnt mühsam, aber die Qualität ist schon geil.  Auch der Speicherplatzverbrauch ist beachtlich. Durschnittlich 22MBit/sek heißt 165MB/min.  Wenn du oft filmst, benötigst du bald neue Platten, einen eigenen Server usw.   
> Ich würd daher mal bei HD also 1280x720 bleiben.
> 8GB sind für FullHD niedlich.  Nehmen wir FullHD (1080p/50) her mit 165MB/min dann gehen auf 8GB grad mal 45min. Reicht aus um mal biken zu gehen, aber sicher nicht für einen Urlaub nichtmal Kurzurlaub außer du filmst nur die absolut geilsten Szenen und löscht konsequent. 
> 8GB reichen aber sicher für 720p/50 also 1280x720 mal aus. Du kannst ja später erweitern. SDHC kann max 32GB, die Aufnahme bei der GoPro ist möglicherweise auf eine max. Filegröße von 2 oder 4 GB begrenzt (12 bzw 24min bei 22MBit/sek), aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber so lange Szenen zu filmen ist eh nicht toll. Besser ist mehrere kurze Szenen zu machen und die dann im PC aneinanderzufügen wenn es denn mal ein "Film"  sein muß.
> Nur mal meine 2 Cents zu Film im Allgemeinen.
> Ein sensationelles Geschenk, eine sensationelle Freundin. Es spricht der blanke Neid.


ehm, die cam macht entweder 30 oder 60fps, nix 50 und schon gar ned in 1080p...




> HD Video Resolution Modes: (subject to change, pending final firmware release)
> 
>     * 1080p = 1920x1080 pixels (16:9), 30 fps, 15 Mbit/s data rate
>     * 960p = 1280x960 pixels (4:3), 30 fps, 12 Mbit/s data rate
>     * 720p = 1280x720 pixels (16:9), 60 fps, 15 Mbit/s data rate
>     * 720p = 1280x720 pixels (16:9), 30 fps, 8 Mbit/s data rate
>     * WVGA = 848x480 pixels (16:9), 60 fps, 8 Mbit/s data rate

----------


## noox

Ich habe zwar eine 16 GB Speicherkarte, aber 8 GB würden auch reichen. Ich habe mir stattdessen um 50 Euro eine kleine externe 500 GB Festplatte gekauft. Wennst ein paar Tage unterwegs bist, kanns so täglich die Speicherkarte leeren. 

Wenn du eine größere Speicherkarte kaufen willst, oder mehrere, dann solltest dir auch einen zweiten Akku zulegen.

----------


## noox

Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage: Kann man die GoPro HD so einstellen, dass sie automatisch im Video-Modus ist? Meine ist nach dem Einschalten immer im Fotomodus, den ich dann immer mühsam umschalten muss.

----------


## noox

> hät da auch gleich mal a frage....zahlt sich denn der relativ höhere preis der hd version im vergleich zur go pro ohne hd aus?
> ich überleg mir eine zuzulegen.....aber is halt schon a ziemlicher unterschied.....
> grüße


Ist - glaube ich - noch nicht beantwortet zu sein. Die GoPro Wide kannst im Vergleich zur GoPro HD komplett vergessen. Wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe, hat die alte GoPro nur eine Auflösung von 512x384 Pixel. Das ist viel zu wenig. Auch von der Hellikgeitsanpassung und Geschwindigkeit ist sie nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Dagegen könnte man bei der ContourHD durchaus zur normalen greifen, statt der ContourHD 1080p.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage: Kann man die GoPro HD so einstellen, dass sie automatisch im Video-Modus ist? Meine ist nach dem Einschalten immer im Fotomodus, den ich dann immer mühsam umschalten muss.


ja, kann man. gleich bei der ersten einstellung nachdem man ins "SET" menü gegangen ist muss "3" stehen. dann springt er nach ca. 2-3 sekunden nach dem einschalten automatisch in den videomodus.

----------


## Red

> Ist - glaube ich - noch nicht beantwortet zu sein. Die GoPro Wide kannst im Vergleich zur GoPro HD komplett vergessen. Wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe, hat die alte GoPro nur eine Auflösung von 512x384 Pixel. Das ist viel zu wenig. Auch von der Hellikgeitsanpassung und Geschwindigkeit ist sie nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> 
> Dagegen könnte man bei der ContourHD durchaus zur normalen greifen, statt der ContourHD 1080p.


Muss ich bestätigen, zwischen der GoPro 5 wide und der HD liegen Welten. Wobei auch die Videos der alten auf dem Fernseher (in meinem Fall 32" Sony LCD) ziemlich gut kommen, zumindest besser als es die Auflösung vermuten lässt.

----------


## grunzl

> ja, kann man. gleich bei der ersten einstellung nachdem man ins "SET" menü gegangen ist muss "3" stehen. dann springt er nach ca. 2-3 sekunden nach dem einschalten automatisch in den videomodus.


"3" im ersten menü steht für 3-fach fotomodus.
"F", wie Film, muss im ersten menü eingestellt sein!

ich hatte anfangs das problem, dass ich die power taste zu lang gedrückt habe. im manual steht nämlich "zum einschalten einige sekunden drücken". allerdings springt die cam dann einen modus weiter. man darf nur sehr kurz drücken dann passts.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

> "3" im ersten menü steht für 3-fach fotomodus.
> "F", wie Film, muss im ersten menü eingestellt sein!
> 
> ich hatte anfangs das problem, dass ich die power taste zu lang gedrückt habe. im manual steht nämlich "zum einschalten einige sekunden drücken". allerdings springt die cam dann einen modus weiter. man darf nur sehr kurz drücken dann passts.


aha, ich hab mich schon gewundert warum die einstellung nicht mit dem zusammenstimmt was im manual steht.  :Lol: 
ich hab zum einschalten immer lang gedrückt und dann muss man 3 einstellen um beim videomodus herauszukommen.

aber dann werd ich jetzt auch F einstellen und mir angewöhnen kurz zu drücken.
das ist aber bedientechnisch auch irgendwie komisch gemacht, dass die kamera nach kurzem drücker erst zwei sekunden wartet bevor sie an geht.

----------


## Philipp

Habe ein kleines Problem mit den Brustgurt, dass die Aufnahmen ziemlich verwackelt sind. Haben mal den Brustgurt rumgedreht, sodass die Kamera am Rücken ist und dort ist es fast "wackelfrei".
Kann es am Brustpanzer liegen? Oder irgendein anderer Tipp?

----------


## monster

neue saison, neue fragen....

also wollt jetzt mal einen clip mit den highlights der letzten saison produzieren, leider sind die clips von der gopro nach dem premiere pro import nur audiospuren..
leider konnte ich für dieses problem trotz einiger schlauer google lösungen nicht beheben, deshalb war ich gezwungen das ganze am leistungsmässig schwächeren macbook mit imovie zu machen.

hat gut funktioniert, steh jetzt leider beim export in hd ziemlich an. die gewohnten mp4 H.264 einstellungen funktionieren nicht---> grausames ergebnis 

weiters würd mich interessieren welches format ihr beim export nehmt? ich hab mit r4 gefilmt, also 4:3 1280 x 960 für den upload bei vimeo ist aber folgendes empfohlen:


We recommend using the H.264 codec at size 1280×720, bit rate 3000-5000 kbits/sec (optimized for “download”), key frame every 30 frames (frame reordering on), using whatever frame rate you shot in.

hätte die grösse am liebsten original gelassen finde diese option beim export mit quicktime jedoch nicht, nehmt ihr da letterbox oder beschneiden?

also falls jemand imovie benutzt, habt ihr eine export einstellung gefunden die gut funktioniert?

lg und thx 
g

----------


## noox

Premiere kann das nicht. Ich hab mir so geholfen, dass ich es mit Super umkodiert  habe. Aber im Prinzip war das auch a katastrophaler Aufwand.

Angeblich kann das neueste Premiere auch AVCHD importieren, also müsste es auch das von der GoPro können. Allerdings läuft das neue Premiere nur auf 64 Bit.

Sony Vegas kann die GoPro Dateien importieren. Gehen tut's auch mit Cyberlink Power Director, aber der ist bei mir häufig abgestürzt (mein Laptop ist einfach zu langsam).

----------


## monster

ja ich hoffe das wird was, wollte jetzt nicht wieder was neues anfangen obwohl vegas natürlich auch ein feines programm ist. mach das ganze jetzt eben gezwungenermassen auch auf einem macbook air bei dem jeder kleine export ewigkeiten dauert.....deshalb wollt ich das mal etwas verkürzen und mich hier an die imovie profis wenden :-)  (wenns welche gibt...)

----------


## monster

> ehm, die cam macht entweder 30 oder 60fps, nix 50 und schon gar ned in 1080p...



50/25 macht sie schon wenn sie auf pal gestellt ist.. und 1080 ja auch wie du selbst geschrieben, bzw zitiert hast im höchsten modus ?!

----------


## grunzl

50 bzw 60 fps gibts nur bis max 720p, das meinte sethimus mit "und schon gar ned in 1080p".premiere elements 9 (gibts auch in 32bit) kann AVCHD importieren, vielleicht funkts, wenn du die demo version parallel installierst? (keine ahnung)

----------


## Killuha

> 50 bzw 60 fps gibts nur bis max 720p, das meinte sethimus mit "und schon gar ned in 1080p".


Wie viel FPS machts denn 1080p? Hab bis jetzt eigentlich nur in 720p aufgenommen (was eigentlich scho a gute Quali is) und wollte jetzt mal 1080p testen aber wenn das dann nur mehr mit 25fps oder so geht is scho scheiße :/

Killu

----------


## noox

die Pro kann 1080p mit 30 fps und 720p mit 30 oder 60 fps. Und scheinbar dasselbe in PAL. 

Aber meiner Meinung sind diese Helmkameras beim Biken sowieso überfordert. D.h. die Quali ist nicht bessern, wenn du eine höhere Auflösung oder mehr fps nimmst. Der Boden ist nämlich häufig viel zu nahe, schnell und die Lichtverhältnisse ändern sich zu schnell. Da kommen die Kameras einfach nicht mit. Die besten Ergebnisse hast entweder auf offenen Strecken (wo kein Schatten ist) oder wenn eine dünne durchgehende Wolkenschicht drinnen hängt. D.h. kaum hell/dunkel wechsel aber trotzdem insgesamt hell. Außerdem sind breite Jump-Trails, wo die Streckendetails nebensächlich sind vorteilhafter gegenüber Downhills oder Singletrails. Da verschwimmen dann einfach die Wurzeln und Steine...

Man merkt das schön, wenn man sich die Einzel-Frames ansieht. Da sind fast alle total verschwommen. Es müssten vermutlich die Objektive Lichtstärker sein, sodass sie mit kürzeren Belichtungszeiten pro Einzelframe auskommen würden. (Gibt's bei Video auch so was wie eine Belichtungszeit pro Frame?)

----------


## Killuha

> die Pro kann 1080p mit 30 fps und 720p mit 30 oder 60 fps. Und scheinbar dasselbe in PAL. 
> 
> Aber meiner Meinung sind diese Helmkameras beim Biken sowieso überfordert. D.h. die Quali ist nicht bessern, wenn du eine höhere Auflösung oder mehr fps nimmst. Der Boden ist nämlich häufig viel zu nahe, schnell und die Lichtverhältnisse ändern sich zu schnell. Da kommen die Kameras einfach nicht mit. Die besten Ergebnisse hast entweder auf offenen Strecken (wo kein Schatten ist) oder wenn eine dünne durchgehende Wolkenschicht drinnen hängt. D.h. kaum hell/dunkel wechsel aber trotzdem insgesamt hell. Außerdem sind breite Jump-Trails, wo die Streckendetails nebensächlich sind vorteilhafter gegenüber Downhills oder Singletrails. Da verschwimmen dann einfach die Wurzeln und Steine...
> 
> Man merkt das schön, wenn man sich die Einzel-Frames ansieht. Da sind fast alle total verschwommen. Es müssten vermutlich die Objektive Lichtstärker sein, sodass sie mit kürzeren Belichtungszeiten pro Einzelframe auskommen würden.


Ich würd gern wissen wie GoPro selber ihre "Vorzeige-Vids" produziert. Die sind nämlich immer mega scharf. Tricksn's mit anderen Cams oder schauns das perfektes Licht is? Sie habn nämlich a mega geiles Powder-Ski-Vid und bei mir siehts bei boarden einfach kacke aus. Grundsätzlich schaut bei da GoPro sowieso alles was sonnst eigentlich recht hoch is (Cliff Drops, Booter usw.) ziemlich klein aus. Ahja noch a direkte Frage an dich Noox. 
Du hast ja den Brustgurt von da GoPro oder? Geht die theoretisch über einen Brustpanzer drüber?

Und noch was Off-Topic: Thx für die Live-Übertragung vom DH-WC aus Afrika. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Sonntag! =)

So far and good night!

Edit hängt noch das Vid an.

----------


## noox

> Ich würd gern wissen wie GoPro selber ihre "Vorzeige-Vids" produziert. Die sind nämlich immer mega scharf. Tricksn's mit anderen Cams oder schauns das perfektes Licht is? Sie habn nämlich a mega geiles Powder-Ski-Vid und bei mir siehts bei boarden einfach kacke aus. Grundsätzlich schaut bei da GoPro sowieso alles was sonnst eigentlich recht hoch is (Cliff Drops, Booter usw.) ziemlich klein aus. Ahja noch a direkte Frage an dich Noox. 
> Du hast ja den Brustgurt von da GoPro oder? Geht die theoretisch über einen Brustpanzer drüber?
> 
> Und noch was Off-Topic: Thx für die Live-Übertragung vom DH-WC aus Afrika. Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Sonntag! =)
> 
> So far and good night!


Frag ich mich auch immer. Kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass man mit den richtigen Helligkeitseinstellungen viel machen kann. Aber ich glaube eben, dass es stark von der Situation abhängt. Also wie schon gesagt: gleichmäßiges Licht. Stecken, wo die Details eher egal sind. 

Wenn die Sonne voll runterbrennt ist's auch so eine Sache. Bei der Contour HD kann man ja einige Parameter einstellen. Bei der GoPro habe ich mir das noch gar nie angesehen, ob das auch geht. Aber meine Vids in der prallen Sonne sind auch net so wirklich super. 

ICh hab mir selbst was gebastelt mit den Leatt-Gurten. Die Brusthalterung geht über den Protektor drüber. Ich bin aber für heuer beim überlegen, ob ich sie nicht direkt auf der Leatt montiere. Allerdings könnte sein, dass die zu sehr wackelt. Weil die Leatt-Gurte sind relativ stabil. Ich hatte unter den Gurten eine Platte, auf die ich die Go Pro montiert hatte.

Hab hier aber zwei Winter-Videos mit der ContourHD 1080p mit 720p 60fps, die von der Qualität gar net so schlecht sind. Im Schatten sind die Aufnahmen allerdings zu dunkel. Waren zwei lässige Tage...

Unbelievable Powder:






Das letzte Powder-WE für mich heuer:






Off-Topic: Den Weltcup-Stream liefert Freecaster. Aber ich denke ein Live-Chat unter den DHR-Mitgliedern wäre schon fein. Hoffen wir, dass das morgen klappt. Beim Vienna King Of Dirt hat's prinzipell funktioniert - da waren aber auch nur 3, 4 Leute online. Schönstes Wetter und halt doch nicht Weltcup  :Wink:

----------


## grunzl

den chesty kann man über dem brustpanzer tragen, geht sich locker aus. mMn sind die gummibänder aber ein bissl zu flexibel, daher wirds teilweise etwas wackelig.

----------


## Killuha

Ohh so viel Pow Pow *-* Coole Vids! =)@Grunzl: Alles klar thx!

----------


## georg

> (Gibt's bei Video auch so was wie eine Belichtungszeit pro Frame?)


 Klar. Jedes Einzelbild hat eine Blende und Belichtungszeit (Verschlußzeit) wie ein Photo.




> eine dünne durchgehende Wolkenschicht


 Je weniger Kontrast desto "besser" für die Kameras.

----------


## cliomare

Kann mir wer helfen?

Habe seit kurzem eine GoPro HD und seit heute ein LCD Rückteil. Wenn ich dieses anschliesse, kommt aus dem Lautsprecher auch bei ausgeschalteter Kamera ein Knattern und die Kamer ist tot.
Auch nach abmontieren des Rückteils tut sich bei der Kamera auf Tastendruck nichts mehr. Ich muss den Akku entfernen und wieder einlegen, dann geht die Cam wieder normal.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Bedienungsfehler oder Defekt an der fast nagelneuen Cam oder dem nagelneuem Display?

----------


## noox

Hab eine neue Befestigungs-Variante versucht. Ich habe eine Klebehalterung vorne auf die Leatt Brace gespaxt. Dazu die Schaniere vom GoPro Helmet Front Mount (mit normalem Fuß). Außerdem die Aufnahme auf den Kopf gestellt.

Ist eigentlich relativ stabil. Vielleicht kann ich die Passform der Leatt bzw. der Gurte noch etwas verbessern, damit sie noch ruhiger liegt. Aber das erste Probevideo passt ganz gut. 

Zu beachten auch die Qualität im Vergleich zu den Videos vom letzten Jahr. Ich hab mir heuer neue Linsen geleistet, weil die alte total verkratzt war. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren auch sehr gut.

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ja, leatt montage funktioniert hervorragend. weit weniger gewackel und einfacher in der handhabung wie der brustgurt.  :Way To Go: 

ich hab mir eine aufnahmeplatte aus plexiglas gebaut die großflächig mit klettverschluss am brace befestigt wird. wenn die aufnahme nicht am brace is kommt einfach eine "designabdeckung" auf die klettfläche.

aufnahme:


testvideo:
videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13162/h

----------


## noox

Sehr gute Idee! Schaut gut aus und ist im Ernstfall vermutlich sicherer als bei mir. Wenns mich auf den Brustkorb haut muss vermutlich irgendwas nachgeben...

----------


## lupaxy

hi,

ich hab mal eine frage zur befestigung der go pro:

kann man sie auch mit den klebepads an offenen helmen befestigen, bzw. wie groß sind die pads?
bekommt man sie auch wieder ab und dann wo anders nochmal dran, oder ist das so fest, dass die nie wieder ab gehen (muss man nachkaufen)?
wie habe ich die möglichkeit sie an einem offenen helm zu tragen wo nicht so viele glatte flächen sind oder wenn nur kleine?
MFG
lupaxy

----------


## Sebbo

naja was meinst du mit offen? cc Helm?
da kannst du sie mit so nem Band festmachen, dass durch zwei Öffnungen führst und dann fest machst. ist auch dabei.
die klebepads kriegst du wieder ab, aber verwenden kannst du sie danach nicht mehr. kann halt auch sein, dass der Lack vom Helm mit abgeht!

----------


## mankra

> Habe seit kurzem eine GoPro HD und seit heute ein LCD Rückteil. Wenn ich dieses anschliesse, kommt aus dem Lautsprecher auch bei ausgeschalteter Kamera ein Knattern und die Kamer ist tot.


Wahrscheinlich mußt ein Firmware-Update machen, siehe GoPro Website.

Bei mir fehlt die Einstellung, die Cam Kopfüber zu montieren. Habt Ihr alle diese Einstellung?
Bei meiner wird diese Einstellung übersprungen, alle anderen Einstellungen sind laut Anleitung vorhanden.

----------


## lupaxy

> naja was meinst du mit offen? cc Helm?
> da kannst du sie mit so nem Band festmachen, dass durch zwei Öffnungen führst und dann fest machst. ist auch dabei.
> die klebepads kriegst du wieder ab, aber verwenden kannst du sie danach nicht mehr. kann halt auch sein, dass der Lack vom Helm mit abgeht!



du redest hierbei aber vom "helmet" paket oder?

----------


## Savage

> Wahrscheinlich mußt ein Firmware-Update machen, siehe GoPro Website.
> 
> Bei mir fehlt die Einstellung, die Cam Kopfüber zu montieren. Habt Ihr alle diese Einstellung?
> Bei meiner wird diese Einstellung übersprungen, alle anderen Einstellungen sind laut Anleitung vorhanden.


Meine hat die "Kopfüber" einstellung auch nicht, aber dazu müsste auch ein Update auf der GoPro Seite geben, habs mir aber noch net so genau angschaut...

----------


## Sebbo

@lupaxy: ja, macht ja irgendwie Sinn für Mtb, da sind allerdings auch so Klebe dinger dabei. 
Meine hat die Kopfüber Funktion auch. Das Symbol müsste dann eig. auch blinken.

----------


## Sebbo

> Hab eine neue Befestigungs-Variante versucht. Ich habe eine Klebehalterung vorne auf die Leatt Brace gespaxt. Dazu die Schaniere vom GoPro Helmet Front Mount (mit normalem Fuß). Außerdem die Aufnahme auf den Kopf gestellt.
> 
> Ist eigentlich relativ stabil. Vielleicht kann ich die Passform der Leatt bzw. der Gurte noch etwas verbessern, damit sie noch ruhiger liegt. Aber das erste Probevideo passt ganz gut. 
> 
> Zu beachten auch die Qualität im Vergleich zu den Videos vom letzten Jahr. Ich hab mir heuer neue Linsen geleistet, weil die alte total verkratzt war. Die Lichtverhältnisse waren auch sehr gut.


ist so eigentlich ganz gut, aber ich würde die Kamera etwas weiter nach oben Stellen, sodass man mehr von der Strecke sieht.

----------


## lupaxy

und dann ne 32gb karte oder 16?....macht 32gb nur sinn wenn man 2 akkus hat oder hält 1 akku für 32gb durch?...3-4 stunden soll er doch halten oder?

----------


## mankra

Ich hab ne 32er Karte. Kosten ja nimmer die Welt.
Damit geht sich ne Akkuladung auch in FullHD locker aus.

----------

